# AMD 7770 vs Nvidia 650



## nifelvind (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello, as I wrote in my previous post, my graphic card just died.

I need to buy new "gaming" graphic card now. Dont want to throw a lot of money on it as I will buy new PC so I will have 2 PC.

I am not hardcore gamer, I mean, even with my ATI HD 5770 a never touched ultra settings even tho I could. I like to play on medium quality, no ultra/extreme settings needed, thats why I am choosing between those two:

Sapphire 7770 OC GHz edition/ Sapphire 7770 OC Vapor-X edition both are (1GB DDR5)

or

Gigabyte 650 OC 2 GB DDR5.

Those cards are close to each other in prices, around 120-130€.

I like that both are low-power consumption (400W Nvidia//450W AMD).

What games am I playing ? World of Warcraft, World of Tanks, World of Warplanes, Far Cry 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2, Battlefield 3, Assassins Creed 3 and those "new, multiplayer" games.

With my ATI 5770 I got 60 max fps and 53 average fps on Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 multiplayer.

Resolution I am using is 1920x1080.

I have quite "older" but not so bad pc, have older mobo so I am aware of performance loss because of PCI-E 3.0 on the new cards but I hope, its not so big performance loss.

Oh and I forgot, I am using 550W PSU 82+ bronze.


Thank you for your time and help.

*EDIT:* Looking at this, GeForce GTX 650 vs Radeon HD 7770 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare they have quite comparable performance.
EDIT2: As I am looking at it, 650 TI cost the same as this Sapphire 7770 Vapor-X but if I would be going for 650 TI I could only afford 1 GB Zotac version.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Did you have a specific question?


----------



## nifelvind (Dec 9, 2012)

Whether I shall pick Zotac GTX 650 1GB or Gigabyte GTX 650 OC 2GB or Sapphire HD 7770 OC(or Vapor-X) 1GB. Which of these is the best for gaming, the price is almost the same.

As I am looking on this "benchmark chart" PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards the 7770 outperforms the other but I looked on several sites and its not like this, thats why I am asking here. I trust in this forum, because here are skilled/ experienced people who can help and advise very well.

Sorry if I posted in wrong section, didnt feel like "graphic card support" is the right place.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Between those three, I would go with the Sapphire simply because it's the better quality brand w/good support.


----------

